# Installation Ubuntu 13.04 sur ancien PC portable



## Panabol (17 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Ayant un ordinateur portable Toshiba M30X 115 ( http://www.toshiba.fr/discontinued-products/satellite-m30x-115-centrino-pm725(1/ ), je souhaite installer Ubuntu sur ce dernier.

J'ai téléchargé la dernière version Ubuntu (13.04), j'ai gravé l'image disque et lorsque je le boot sur l'ordinateur portable, en voulant l'essayer sans installation, j'ai le message suivant qui s'affiche :

this kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU : pae - unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU

Je ne peux donc aller plus loin dans la procédure.

Est-ce que cette version est trop élaborée par rapport à l'ancienneté du PC (2004) ou est-ce un autre problème ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## edd72 (17 Septembre 2013)

Oui, ton processeur ne supporte sans doute pas la Physical Adress Extension

Il faut que tu installes Ubuntu 11.10 que tu pourras mettre à jour en 12.04 ensuite, mais tu ne peux pas installer directement la 12.04, quant aux versions supérieures, tu oublies.
Ou prendre la 12.04 on-PAE ici: http://people.canonical.com/~diwic/12.04-nonpae/

Xubuntu est censé être non-PAE (normal, il est orienté "petite config") mais peut-être veux-tu un bureau Gnome/Unity et pas un bureau Xfce.


----------



## Panabol (17 Septembre 2013)

Merci pour ces infos, je vais essayer ça.


----------

